# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Centropyge bispinosa

## Pedro Azevedo

Centropyge bispinosa

----------


## Paulo Coelho

tenho um destes e agora apareceu com 2 manchas brancas na parte superior  e não sei o que é ,comprei á dias e como é fim de semana não consigo falar para a loja , se alguem me der dicas agradeço.

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Olá Paulo :Olá: 

Se conseguires colocar uma foto ajudava a ficar com uma ideia melhor do que se trata.

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo Coelho

estive a tentar mas ainda não consegui pois anda sempre no meio das rochas e é dificil, comprei na semana passada e no dia a seguir tinha uma pinta branca e afora cresceu e tem outra maior 
quando tiver envio

----------


## Pedro Albino



----------

